# More almonds



## buffalosmoke (Dec 23, 2009)

Got some bacon in the smoker today...so I figured I'd get some almonds in there as well. 

These get a coating of butter, salt, worcestershire, garlic, and chili powder....then smoked for a few hours. I line the rack with alum. foil and punch a zillion holes with a fork or a toothpick. I need to find some finer expanded metal for these and jerky! The stuff I have on hand is too big. 



I'll add a finished pic when they come out.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nicely done! I can't wait to give these a try someday!


----------



## treegje (Dec 23, 2009)

Those look pretty good.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Dec 23, 2009)

They are sooo good...specially with some good friends and good beer! These ones are going to a party tomorrow night at a friends place. I'm also bringing some ABT's as well. 

Give 'em a try.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 23, 2009)

I buy the cheap aluminum roasting pans then punch a bunch of holes in them. They clean up well and you can use them over and over again. I also have a pizza pan I use that has holes in it.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Dec 23, 2009)

You know....I was at the grocery store earlier today...they had a gigantic display of foil pans....all sizes and shapes. I thought about getting a few and doing the same thing you do.....but then the cheapskate in me said "no...I'll just use foil again"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. So here I am again...wishin I had something better.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 24, 2009)

I found these in my local grocery store and they were cheap.  Saved me from having to puch all those holes


----------



## striper (Dec 24, 2009)

You can also get those pans at any of the Dollar Store type places.  Usually way cheaper than any other store.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys! I'll be on the lookout for a few of those pans. 

The finished almonds:


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 27, 2009)

Those look great...


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks Tasty!


----------

